# Paco



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I went to check if there was any algae starting to sprout up in my 6.6 gallon. I saw Paco dead in the corner and when I went to fish him out I was met with very hot water. My heater malfunctioned and boiled him.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Sip Paco.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am kicking myself. If I left the light on, I could have seen him having trouble and saved him.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

X, Don't beat yourself up on this. It is very sad but it happened. I would also blame myself. You obviously are caring or you would not have made this post. What heater was it, btw?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It was a top fin 50W heater.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.  Toss that heater out for sure, and don't beat yourself up over it. You can't control the thing malfunctioning. So all you can do is research another heater and try, try again. No fault on your part.


----------

